# Introducing my Herd of Arabians and Half Arabians :)



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol who cares, please do show us more photos. 

You've got some very lovely horses. What is Spirit Thyme's pedigree?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Your horses are so gorgeous! Especially the first 2!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you ! 

Spirit Thyme's pedigree Spirit Thyme Arabian


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are a few more photos of my 2 boys 

Spirit Thyme


























Topez


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow he is absolutely beautiful!!!!
How long do you spend grooming your horses etc they are literally glowing!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL ! Just a quick brush and some Healthy hair care, I keep a nylon sheet on Spirit at night and he stays in a stall during the day to keep his coat from getting sun burnt, I turn him out at night... I think that helps with the shine because the nylon sheet almost "polishes" the hair


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely horses. So you're breeding Polish and Polish crosses?


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

I do seem to gravitate toward Polish, but I depend more on the individual mare and if I think she will cross with my Stallion, not so much pedigree wise, but I look more at the conformation and what discipline I plan to market the foal for  I have actually bred more half Arabians, for the Sport disciplines ( Dressage, jumping etc... )


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Heather!! 

So glad to see you here!!! you know i love your boys!! Gorgeous and working!!! what a combo, I must say the half arab pally is amazing!!

Give the big boys a carrot for me!!

Kristine


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Great looking animals.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Absolutely stunning! Great looking animals.


Thanks ! I'm an avid picture buff... so I will be doing photo over-load on this forum LOL !!!

Here are even MORE :wink:

Spirit Thyme









Spirit & Me Carriage Driving










This is a Half Arabian daughter of Spirit Thyme out of my very sweet rescued Standardbred mare Colleen










Me & Hero ( my orphan baby )










Hero is a Spirit Thyme son, he's a Purebred Arab, double reg. PtHA ( HUGE belly spot ! )


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous horses! Fadjur is in your boys pedigree too! He is one of my favorite Arab stallions.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> Gorgeous horses! Fadjur is in your boys pedigree too! He is one of my favorite Arab stallions.


Yes, Fadjur is Khemo's Grand-sire :wink:
Here is fadjur at age 16


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Fadjur is my boy's great, great, great grand sire lol, he was a beautiful horse. I love this picture of him









Country Man Angloarabian Tb

I dont know much about arab pedigree, wish i did though!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

You have some truly beautiful horses, I especially love the picture of Enchanted Spirit - what incredible movement! All four feet are almost a foot off the ground!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you still breeding Topez? I have a asb mare, I thought I had one picked but.....


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

SaddleDragon said:


> Are you still breeding Topez? I have a asb mare, I thought I had one picked but.....


Sadly Topez is sterile  However I have kept him a stallion because he is no trouble, he can be turned out with all of my other horses, including Spirit Thyme's weanling foals, he's an excellent "baby sitter" 

I AM breeding Spirit Thyme however... if you were so inclined, I am offering breeding deals for 2011 and additional discounts to show homes 

my website is www.spiritthyme.com


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

sarahver said:


> You have some truly beautiful horses, I especially love the picture of Enchanted Spirit - what incredible movement! All four feet are almost a foot off the ground!


THANK YOU ! 

Enchanted Spirit sold sight unseen JUST from that photo to a Dressage home in Iowa !


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> Fadjur is my boy's great, great, great grand sire lol, he was a beautiful horse. I love this picture of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I hadn't seen that one of him, Gorgeous !


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

*Wow*

Wow! What a life. GORGEOUS horses!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

LiveLaughLope said:


> Wow! What a life. GORGEOUS horses!


 
Aww Thank you  yes, I feel very lucky, but of course I have put in a lot of hard work to get where I am with my breeding & showing, It is so rewarding when things pay off !


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

How do you get "carrots" & "horses" ?????


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You have to add your own horses.

The Carrot Game used to be active, but it got a glitch. Don't know if it's back or not though, because I stopped playing it awhile ago.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> You have to add your own horses.
> 
> The Carrot Game used to be active, but it got a glitch. Don't know if it's back or not though, because I stopped playing it awhile ago.


I tried to add some horses, but it either didn't work or I totally didn't know what I was doing


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Try going to the 'horses' tab at the top of the page. Then click on 'your barn'. Should come up with an option to 'add horses'. Then hit 'browse' and add piccies from your computer. Don't add too many though, it might make our horses look bad if you go putting all these beautiful Arabians all over this forum :wink:


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

Spirit Thyme said:


> Aww Thank you  yes, I feel very lucky, but of course I have put in a lot of hard work to get where I am with my breeding & showing, It is so rewarding when things pay off !


Of course!! . How long did it take you to build up to this point?


----------



## Keilee (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW, they are soo pretty!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It should be illegal to have horses that gorgeous. That last photo is absolutely gorgeous. Definitely worth framing. Do you have that mare bred again for next spring?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

wow spirit thyme is very handsome, love his markings.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Try going to the 'horses' tab at the top of the page. Then click on 'your barn'. Should come up with an option to 'add horses'. Then hit 'browse' and add piccies from your computer. Don't add too many though, it might make our horses look bad if you go putting all these beautiful Arabians all over this forum :wink:


Thanks for the instructions... and LOL thanks for the compliment too


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

LiveLaughLope said:


> Of course!! . How long did it take you to build up to this point?


Well with Spirit Thyme it's been 6 3/4 years  I bought him as a weanling and started showing, spent ALOT of $, but have won a bunch a great titles as well... having a BLAST all the while  And now we are going to US Nationals, this is our first time, we did show at Sporthorse Nationals and brought home a TOP 10 ( actually 3rd  )


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it should be illegal to have such beautiful horses! They are jaw drop georgeous. Wow. Good job, they all look sensational! Keep up the good work and I hope to see more of your horses in future!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

O.O I love topez!


----------



## Sterling Acres (Sep 22, 2010)

You have some absolutely BEAUTIFUL horses!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Aw man, I'd love to breed my mare to Spirit Thyme. He is absolutely stunning. Someday I'll have the money and time to be able to breed her. You have some amazing horses.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Your horses are stunning!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Awwwwww Thanks everyone, I love my boys <3


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful Arabs! Good luck at Nationals this year with your boy - what class is he showing in? We've got three horses showing this year - can't wait! It's going to be so fun!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I've seen Topez!! I saw the Lipizzaner show here several years ago and that beautiful bay Arabian was our very favorite of the entire show!

Your horses are gorgeous. I used to have a couple purebreds.... an *Exelsjor son, and a *Hal Gazal granddaughter..... both have passed on, I miss them something fierce. There is no horse like an Arabian!

Your horses are just breathtaking!!! You can send me that pretty palomino half Arabian!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Juna said:


> Beautiful Arabs! Good luck at Nationals this year with your boy - what class is he showing in? We've got three horses showing this year - can't wait! It's going to be so fun!!


We are showing in Sr. Stallions Open on Sat. Oct 30 at 1 pm, I got him qualified for CEP driving, but I got hurt so I decided to use my points for next year when I'm better 

What classes are you showing in ??? Are you with a big barn or on your own ? ( I'm just on my own, but may be stalling with Ralston Training Center, since I used to work for them 

BEST OF LUCK IN ALL YOUR CLASSES TOO !


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Remali said:


> Oh my gosh! I've seen Topez!! I saw the Lipizzaner show here several years ago and that beautiful bay Arabian was our very favorite of the entire show!
> 
> Your horses are gorgeous. I used to have a couple purebreds.... an *Exelsjor son, and a *Hal Gazal granddaughter..... both have passed on, I miss them something fierce. There is no horse like an Arabian!
> 
> Your horses are just breathtaking!!! You can send me that pretty palomino half Arabian!!


Oh Yes ! teehee, I have had so many people tell me they've seen him ( you didn't happen take any pix did you :wink: ) I had some folks send me photos too !

LOL ! Unfortunately I sold the Pali last year...


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome!

We have a Futurity Colt (PCF Vision), a Futurity Filly (Abilene PCF) and a Yearling Colt, (Amplify PCF). Whew! Those are gonna be tough classes!! I am a wreck when any of our horses show - but it's still a blast. 
Our farm is called PCF Arabians and our own trainer will be handling them (the best trainer in the world . We are on our own also but will be stalling with Argent Farms this year.
I'll definitely be cheering for your stallion on Saturday! Good Luck!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Juna said:


> Awesome!
> 
> We have a Futurity Colt (PCF Vision), a Futurity Filly (Abilene PCF) and a Yearling Colt, (Amplify PCF). Whew! Those are gonna be tough classes!! I am a wreck when any of our horses show - but it's still a blast.
> Our farm is called PCF Arabians and our own trainer will be handling them (the best trainer in the world . We are on our own also but will be stalling with Argent Farms this year.
> I'll definitely be cheering for your stallion on Saturday! Good Luck!!


Ah, yeah Futurity classes seem to be very deep ! BEST OF LUCK again, I'm Hopeing you will be bringing home some ROSES 

I'll be the only owner/handler in Open SR. Stallions, so I will need all the Cheering section I can get !!!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I had taken photos at the Lipizzaner show, but I didn't......dagnabbitt.....


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Remali said:


> I wish I had taken photos at the Lipizzaner show, but I didn't......dagnabbitt.....


That's ok  Just thought I'd ask, I had a few folks send me some a few years ago, it was really kewl


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't like Arabs but your's are just beautiful. Very nice.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I WANT A SPIRIT THYME BABY!!!
Seriously though, is he up for public stud?!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> I don't like Arabs but your's are just beautiful. Very nice.


I didn't either until I got ONE !


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Eliz said:


> I WANT A SPIRIT THYME BABY!!!
> Seriously though, is he up for public stud?!


Yes he is !  If interested in a breeding you are welcome to come visit him and we can talk, I have one of his fillies here, she's half Arabian... I am re-vamping my website, it will be back up in a few days...

PM me for my phone # if you would like to schedule a visit, he will be home for another week, then off for some conditioning before Nationals, you can also see us show at US Nationals in Tulsa on Sat. Oct. 30th at 1pm in the Equidome...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll probably just look for you at nationals and talk to you then or after that. I want to see him in the ring! I'm super excited about all of the up and coming sport-type arab stallions!  

You used to work for Eddie? I love him and all that he does, I'd never take a western horse anywhere else. In fact, I have a horse for him to train in November and hopefully I can work there over the summer


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Spirit Thyme said:


> Spirit Thyme & Hero ( I always thought this was a cute pic )


That is too cute! They look almost like twins! Same sock markings and **** near the same blaze!!! And the other pics of you and foal definitely show your close bond.


----------

